# Angel an Loch Ness und co!?



## carpi (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
fliege im Herbst für ein paar tage nach schottland zum Loch Ness, die Highlands und die ganzen anderen see und das Meer ist natürlich auch vor der Haustür!!
Jetzt wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob jemand schon in schottland an irgendeinem "Loch" geangelt hat oder an der Küste... und ob man einigermaßen gut fängt!?
Vielleicht kann mir da jemand was verraten?

Übrigens.. den Flug habe ich letzte Woche für nächste woche gebucht und habe 25€ Hin und Zurück bezahlt! zzgl. Fluhafengebühren komme ich für hin und zurück aug 60€ vom Flughafen Hahn aus! Und zufällig liegt der auch direkt vor meiner haustür.. könnte ich zufuß hingehen 

Wegen diesen verdammt niedrigen Preisen würde mich schottland auch mal zum Angeln interessieren.. und wenn man schon ein Jahr im Vorraus bucht kann es auch sein dass man für hin und zurücvk nur paar euro bezahlen muss!!

Schonmal danke für eure Tipps aber auf dumme Witze bezügl. Nessi etc. verzichte ich gerne


----------



## schabau (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*

Hi carpi,

mit Loch Ness hast Du Dir ja gleich einen mächtigen Brocken herausgesucht, um das Angeln in Schottland kennenzulernen! Nicht einfach zu beangeln, auch ohne die Furcht vor Nessie. Der See ist ca. 50 km lang und nur 0,5 - 1,5 km breit. Er liegt in einer geologischen Felsspalte mit extremer Tiefe (bis über 220 m). Die Ufer fallen extrem steil in große Tiefen ab. Die Fischerei ist somit auf einen sehr schmalen Bereich entlang der Ufer beschränkt.

Abgesehen davon heißt Loch-Fishing in Schottland Fischen mit der Fliege auf Salmoniden wie Forelle, Meerforelle und Lachs. Und die haben bereits seit ersten Oktober Schonzeit!
Allerdings weisen einige der kleineren (10 - 100 ha) Moorseen teilweise guten Hechtbestand auf. Am besten Du fragst Dich da einmal vor Ort durch.

Auch die Küstenfischerei dürfte sich um diese Jahreszeit nicht ganz einfach gestalten, da die See durch die Herbststürme oftmals ziemlich aufgewühlt ist. Solltest Du aber ein paar ruhigere Tage erwischen, dann könnte die Klippenfischerei mit dem schweren Salzwasserblinker auf Pollack und Co. recht gute Ergebnisse bringen.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*

Und vergiss nicht bei den Whiskydestillen einen Besuch abzustatten)


----------



## Case (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*

Schottland ist Klasse..!!!

Aber Angeln in Schottland ist nicht so einfach. Es ist problematisch überhaupt ein Gewässer zum Angeln zu finden. In Bächen/Flüssen ist meißt nur Fliegenfischen erlaubt. Erlaubniskarten sind teuer.  Meeresangeln vom Ufer aus ist wenig erfolgversprechend. Kutter findest Du so gut wie nie. Falls Du einen ernsthaften Angelurlaub planst, solltest Du Dich an einen Veranstalter wenden. Als " Leihwagentourist " war ich in Schottland angelmäßig ziemlich aufgeschmissen. Forellenpuffs findest Du öfters.. aber auch mit Fliege und vom Boot aus. An Deiner Stelle würd ich noch nicht mal Angelzeug mitnehmen. Das ist landschaftlich so ein tolles Land, da gibts wirklich viel zu sehen, die Pubs sind Klasse, die Leute ok, das Essen seltsam, Whisky teuer. Ich wünsch Dir viel Spass. Genieß das Land und vergiss das Angeln. 

Case  ( Schottlandfan )


----------



## goeddoek (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*

Moin Carpi #h 

Mann - Du hast's gut. War im September und März am Spey. An der Küste wird's eigentlich erst ab Port Elgin interessant. Das sind vom Loch Ness bestimmt 70 Km zu fahren.Also - ohne Dir den Spaß nehmen zu wollen; "vor der Haustür" ist das nicht ganz. Denn für 70 Kilometer brauchst Du da oben länger als bei uns.
Habe hauptsächlich am Spey geangelt. Fährst Du von Inverness die A 9 runter, kommst Du nach Grantown on Spey.Hier gibt's bei Mortimer's an der Hauptstraße Angelgerät und auch Tages- und Wochenkarten für den Spey.Kosteten zu der Zeit 40 Pfund pro Tag und 140 pro Woche.Dafür kannst Du einige Kilometer an einem phantastischen Fluss angeln.
Ich schweife ab ....:q 
Am Loch Ness selbst habe ich in der Zeit nur mit 2 Anglern gesprochen. Einer hatte 'ne ganz "normale" Posenmontage mit Würmern, der andere war am Blinkern mit einem blauen 12g Toby.
Was das Ganze Kostet, weiß ich nicht mehr genau.Hab die Infos aber noch irgendwo rumliegen. Schreib mir doch mal 'ne PN um daran zu erinnern :q


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und vergiss nicht bei den Whiskydestillen einen Besuch abzustatten)



Whiskydestillerien sind natürlich toll, aber der Kollege der hier anfragt ist erst 17, da gibts noch nix zu verkosten, leider...

Ich nehme stark an du fliegst mit Ryan Air...Gepäckbegrenzung liegt bei 15kg für den Frachtraum und 10kg Handgepäck!!! Angelruten und sämtliches Angelzubehör, auch Rollen (wegen der Schnüre) müssen aufgegeben werden, d.h. im Koffer, nicht im Handgepäck drin sein. Das kg Übergepäck kostet am Hahn € 7.-, in Glasgow dürfte es noch etwas teurer sein (in Irland waren es dieses Jahr € 11.-!!!) Ich musste meinen Rucksack nachträglich einchecken wegen zweier Fliegenrollen mit Schnur drauf, das hat das Röntgengerät sofort erkannt!!!

Ich war über Ostern in Schottland und habe die Ruten auch gleich zu Hause gelassen, da kommste nicht weit mit in Schottland. Ist sehr speziell die ganze Geschichte, und die Klassiker (Spey usw) sind wirklich nicht gerade günstig was die Tageskarten angeht (hast ja gelesen, Spey 40 GBP am Tag, das sind ca 60 €, nicht schlampig...)

Geniess die Landschaft und den Haggis...es ist traumhaft dort oben...


----------



## goeddoek (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*

Nee, nee - Junx. Bangemachen gilt nicht :q  Also vorweg;meine Infos beziehen sich nur auf die Gegend am Loch Ness und südlich davon.Wie's in anderen Gegenden aussieht, kann ich Dir nicht beantworten.

Um's zusammenzufassen:
Für das Angeln auf Lachs,Meeforelle und Bachforelle bist Du wohl zu spät dran.
Das Angeln im Spey ist sicher kein Schnäppchen, kann sich aber wohl bei den Preisen in Norwegen sehen lassen.Ist jetzt ja sowieso zu spät, da die Saison bis zum 30.09. geht.

Das "Coarse Angling" -also Angeln auf "Nichtsalmoniden" ist in Schottland nicht teuer- teilweise kostet es gar nichts.> Inverness  /Loch Ness  	Fishike, Eel  	Free  	Phone 01397 702656 ( Auszug aus http://www.fishcoarse.co.uk/pages/availability.asp?dom=FishScotland ) 
Am Loch Ness erhälst Du für geführte Touren auf Hecht Infos und Karten bei Dominic Moore in Fort Augustus > http://bestfishingtackle.co.uk/hp/
Einige Pensionen und Hotels unterhalten Private Strecken, die Du kostenlos beangeln darfst.Verständlicherweise nur dann, wenn Du auch da wohnst #c  


Du solltest Dich vor Ort am besten im Turistbüro erkundigen oder folgende Seiten aufmerksam lesen.
http://www.fishcoarse.co.uk/
http://www.sfca.co.uk/
http://www.fortwilliamfishing.com/

Viele Infos - auch für die Reise an sich findest Du u.a hier http://www.schottlandportal.de/

Hast Du ein bischen Platz im Gepäck, solltest Du die Rute, 'ne Rolle und ein wenig Kleinkram mitnehmen.Was ist für Dich schlimmer? Etwas mehr Gepäck oder an einem wunderschönen Gewässer zu stehen und keine Angel dabei zu haben.

Vielleicht habe ich Dir ja ein wenig helfen können :m 

P.S. Wenn Du nicht gerade wie ein "Milchbart" aussiehst, wird Dich in den Distillerien kaum jemand nach dem Ausweis fragen.Gewöhnlich steht je ein Tablett mit Whisky und eines mit Nichtalkohlischen Getränken zur Verfügung.
Kannst Dir dann  ein Getränk aussuchen #g


----------



## carpi (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*

Hey.. danke für die ganzen tips und Links... dieses Jahr wollte ich eigentlich nur mal so dorthin... aber wenn ich die möglichkeit hätte und es möglich wär, würde mich schottland nächstes jahr evt. auch mal zum angeln interessieren...

Hab eben schon eien Tour gebucht... von edinbugh zu loch ness und quer durchs Land  freu mich schon richtig!
Also jenachdem wie ich das nächstes jahr dann mache werde ich mich an den Touristinformationenn etc.. nochmal genau informieren.. wollte nur erstmal wissen ob jemand schonmal dort war und ob man da überhaupt angeln kann und darf! Also habt ihr meine Fragen schon übertreffen beantwortet 

Aber teuer ist es ja anscheinen schon.. 40 Pfung pro Tag.. ist schon bisschen geld 


also vielen dank nochmal!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*



> Whiskydestillerien sind natürlich toll, aber der Kollege der hier anfragt ist erst 17, da gibts noch nix zu verkosten, leider...


Hab ich nicht aufgepasst, ich hab ja mit 17 auch noch kein Alkohol getrunken, also Finger wech vom Schnaps!


----------



## goeddoek (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich nicht aufgepasst, ich hab ja mit 17 auch noch kein Alkohol getrunken, also Finger wech vom Schnaps!




|muahah: Der Thomas - immer für ein Späßchen gut


----------



## carpi (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*

Hi
Schöne Grüße aus Edinburgh! Bin seid gestern Abend hier in der Hauptstadt und siehe da.. heute hatten wir den ganzen Tag blauen Himmel und richtig warm! Allerdings spinne die engländer irgendwie ... Die pups sind ab 18 und ab 1ß uhr pm gibts kein alkohol mehr in den geschäften! dachte ich auch und mir serviere die Vodka obwohl ich fosters bestellt hatte... nene also macht gut!!!


----------



## can1974 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*

Ahoi,

die Frage nach Angelmöglichkeiten in Schottland ist zwar schon ein wenig älter, aber dennoch möchte ich auch meine Erfahrungen kundtun.
Erstens sind Angellizenzen für viele schottische Lochs überhaubt nicht teuer - im Gegenteil, ich habe in den Jahren 2005 und 2006 für unter 10 GBP Tageskarten (auch für Salmonidenfischerei) erhalten: Loch Rannoch, Loch Garry (ca. 7 €!!!)...

Gefangen haben wir schöne Brown Trouts auf Wobbler und zwar vom Ufer. Erfolgversprechend waren in erster Linie steil abfallende Kanten. In den Flüssen, waren die Fische allerdings eher klein.

Ansonsten ist Schottland groß und dünn besiedelt! Wenn Du in der Pampa unterwegs bist und an Gewässern angelst, zu denen Du erst mal ne Stunde oder länger hinlaufen musst, erledigt sich das Thema Lizenz oft von alleine. Dies soll keine Anleitung zum Schwarzangeln sein, vielmehr gibt es für viele abgeschiedenen und schwer erreichbare Seen und Flussstrecken überhaupt keine Angelkarten.

Gruß,

can2206


----------



## Lorenz (4. November 2007)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*



can1974 schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist Schottland groß und dünn besiedelt! Wenn Du in der Pampa unterwegs bist und an Gewässern angelst, zu denen Du erst mal ne Stunde oder länger hinlaufen musst, erledigt sich das Thema Lizenz oft von alleine. Dies soll keine Anleitung zum Schwarzangeln sein, vielmehr gibt es für viele abgeschiedenen und schwer erreichbare Seen und Flussstrecken überhaupt keine Angelkarten.




Hi


Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Das klingt nach Abenteuer! :m  
Das würde mich sehr interessieren!


----------



## can1974 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*

Hallo Lorenz,

anbei ein paar Seen (Lochs), an denen Du (wohl auch ganz offiziell) umsonst auf Bachforellen (brown/ferox trouts) angeln kannst:
Loch Treig - von der A86 zu Fuß sind es ca. 4km bzw. mit der Bahn müsste man Corrour Station aussteigen und dann ebenfalls noch ? km laufen (is schon länger her, kam mir aber auch so wie 3 km vor). Hier sind auch große Ferox-Trouts unterwegs.
Loch Lochy wohl auch free fishing (war aber noch nicht da).

Müsstest mal nen bissel im Internet recherchieren, z.B.:
http://wheretofish.spinfish.co.uk/Wheretofor trout2.html

Ganz in der Nähe auch Loch Garry, da mit Lizenz (die aber weit unter 10 GBP kostet); in dem Loch habe ich auch nen paar wirklich schöne Forellen gefangen.

In der Tat bietet Schottland Abenteuer, phantatsische Landschaften, nette Menschen und tolle Fische.

Viele Grüße,

can1974


----------



## Lorenz (6. November 2007)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*

Hi can1974



so wie ich gestern gelesen habe sind die Lizenzpreise fürs Fischen (ausser auf Forelle und Lachs)  spotbillig.Zum Forellenfischen die Lizenzen scheinen bis auf einige Ausnahmen wohl auch ok zu sein! 


Ich glaub ich nehm mir wirklich nächsten Sommer für eine Woche die Highlands vor!


----------



## can1974 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*

Noch nen kleiner Hinweis,

wenn Du da im Moor und Sumpf rum stapfen möchtest (was ich auch schon mehrfach mit großer Freude getan habe), dann empfehle ich Dir, den Monat Mai evtl. noch Juni. 

Denn im Hochsommer kann es durchaus passieren, dass Du von Midges (Mücken) aufgefressen wirst. Die haben da ziemlich unangenehme obstfliegengroße Viecher, die auch durch das Gaze vom Zelt durchkommen und bei Windstille und Wärme zu Millionen ausschwärmen und kein anderes Ziel haben, als Dich zu beißen.

Herkömmliches Anti-Mückenzeug scheint sie im Übrigen anzuziehen ;-)

Grüße,

can1974


----------



## Lorenz (7. November 2007)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*

Hallo Jungs |wavey:




can1974 schrieb:


> Noch nen kleiner Hinweis, ...


 
Danke!
Sowas ist immer gut zu wissen...


----------



## flexmaster (8. November 2007)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*

ich war an pfingsten in Schottland...bin von Inverness nach Ford William gewandert....auf dem Weg dorthin hab ich regelmäßig geangelt....eigendlich fast jeden abend 2-3 Forellen gefangen....
War echt super.


MfG


Felix


----------



## Lorenz (8. November 2007)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*

Hi Felix


Alleine oder in einer Gruppe?
Von einer Pension/Hotel/Gasthof etc. zum nächsten ,oder wie?
Organisiert ,oder einfach drauflos "getravelt"?


Sowas in der Art könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen!
Allerdings mehr aufs angeln konzentriert :q 


Wie sieht es da vor Ort mit Bahn und Busverbindungen aus?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. November 2007)

*AW: Angel an Loch Ness und co!?*

War auch schon in Scottland allerdings war ich nur 3-4 mal am Wasser. Loch Lomond/^Ard beangelte ich auf Barsch da ich keine andere Spinnrute dabei hatte. Loch Ard viel ziemlich dürftig aus nur 1 Barsch an zwei Angeltagen. Im Loch Lomond fing ich auch den ein oder anderen schönen Barsch. Vor allem an den Felsen hat sich das angeln mit Maden oder Wurm an der Pose als die beste Methode heraus gestellt.
Mit dem Boot wäre wohl der ein oder andere gute Hecht drin gewesen.

Loch Ness besuchte ich nur, aber an dem stürmigen Tag sah der See mehr nach Meer aus als nach See

Hoffe du fängst den ein oder anderen Fisch.


----------

